# Heating honey



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I would be careful solar heating your honey. You dont have any control over the heat. If a solar melter will melt wax it will darn sure heat the honey to hot. You would be better off making a hot box with a thermostat and light bulb. Another down fall is if you have bees close by and there is a dearth you will have every bee in a 3 mile radius comming around looking for a free meal.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I understand what you are thinking [I think] and trying to do. My one thought is that you wouldn't want direct sunlight on the honey for any length of time; would you? I imagine you would have to "devise" something that would take into account the temperature of the honey at all times; NOT above 100-120 F. for an hour or two. If you are extracting using the straining method, the combs in a container [sealed] out in the sun for an hour would warm the combs/honey sufficiently to be able to accomplish what you are looking for.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

when I have honey crystallize I put it in the car with the windows rolled up on a hot day. turns it back to liquid just the right consistency for straining.
and it's free

Dave


----------

